# New Beretta M9A3!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Check it out! Thanks to someone at my gunforum telling me about a nearby shop that had these in stock, I FINALLY stopped driving myself crazy and got one  (I had been checking all the local shops every week for the past month or more)

With the weather (raining) - I can't take a new "wheel" pic of al my Berettas right now - but I was able to get this photo with the garage door open (since it's not a black gun - it doesn't need as much light for the camera)



















From the pics of this gun I have seen on the various gun forums - I seem to be one of the few that is using the additional Hogue grip that simulates the traditional Beretta grip. It feels about the same as Hogue grip panels on a regular 92FS - so, it doesn't make the grip too fat. Gun feels REALLY good in the hand. I haven't shot it yet - but I think I may like it more than the Wilson Beretta I have.

I do like the night sights a lot. The front dot has a white ring around the tritium - the rear tritium inserts have silver rings around them. But, they seem to stand out a bit better than the silver ringed night sights that Springfield puts on all their 1911s. On this gun, I don't mind the silver rings on the back. In fact - it makes the front sight (with the white ring) stand out more.

As others have said - it is difficult to get the exact color of the gun in a photo. It looks a bit different in person. But, I really like the gun overall.

Shop had 2 of them, so I looked at both and went with the one I liked the best.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Just like I would say on the "other" forum Ship Wreck, you sir, are a steely-eyed Beretta missile man! Nice pistol buddy! :smt1099


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

That thing is beautiful!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

A few more photos:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice. Congrats on the new Beretta!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TAPnRACK said:


> Very nice. Congrats on the new Beretta!


Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't wait for the shooting review! Wow, that Hogue grip is a perfect match. Very, very nice, congrats. How many beans did the M9A3 set you back? I think I want one.:watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> I can't wait for the shooting review! Wow, that Hogue grip is a perfect match. Very, very nice, congrats. How many beans did the M9A3 set you back? I think I want one.:watching:


Shoot me a PM and I will tell ya...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok.... NEW....FAVORITE....GUN....

This is my 26th Beretta 92 variant over the years... So, I know a little something about Berettas 

I love this gun. I put 200 rounds of FMJ and 15 rounds of JHP thu the gun. I LIKE this gun.

It worked 100%. I shot 2 handed at 7 and 15 yards. Also did a mag of just DA on every shot, did a mag of one handed shooting, and a mag of 1 handed double taps.

The gun worked 100%, and it is very accurate. I have mentioned before that I have slight tremors in my left hand due to a childhood injury, and it is getting a little worse as I get older. Anyway, this always keeps me from shooting as good as I would like to. Well, I did very well at 15 yards with this gun. It groups nicely, and the trigger is nice. I also really light the night sights.

The front dot is surrounded by a bright white circle around the tritium. The rear sight has silver circles around them. I thought I wouldn't like the silver circles when I found out about this before I got the gun (as, I hate those silver circles on the Springfield 1911s). But, this works well. The front sight stands out more, but you can still easily see the rear dots.

I also really like the Hogue grip that mimics the original style backstrap. The rubber on the back makes it feel kinda like a Sig with Hogue grips.

This is easily my favorite Beretta 92 variant. I am even considering making it my nightstand gun. It may not be quite as pretty as the Wilson Brigadier Tactical (with those nice green grips, the black color and the cool looking Brig slide), but I do like this gun more than the Wilson Brigadier Tac that I have. No contest.

I like the rear sight more on this M9A3. And, as I've stated before - the squareness of the front sight area of the brigadier slides makes the front sight not as quick to pick up as it is on a standard 92FS slide with the curved area under the sight... (this is 1 thing I like about a 1911 - the top of the slide is curved, and it makes it so quick to pick up the front sight). On this M9A3, the Vertec style slide (dovetailed front sight) still has the curve of a regular 92FS. I like this much more.

I shoot the M9A3 just a tiny, tiny bit better than the Wilson. And, it's equal in accuracy to one of my 92FS models I have... That particular 92FS has been just a tad more accurate than any other one I have had over recent years. This M9A3 is its equal.

Now, FDE handguns have never really been my thing - but the gun does look better in person than any photograph I have seen of it. The colors don't come across well in a photo. It would be cool if they make it in black one day. But, this is easily my favorite gun, and my favorite Beretta.

Some people have commented that they thread protector has shot loose on the range - mine is still as tight as ever. I meant to check it while shooting, and I forgot. Now that I am home and cleaned the gun - I see that it's still on there tight. So, no issues with that...

I almost want a 2nd one - buy I have a history of always getting rid of one gun eventually, whenever I buy duplicates... So, don't wanna jinx it 

Couple more pics


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice gun! Love the color combinations. I just picked up a Sig P220 .45 Scorpian Elite. Kinda' has the same look except for the grips that have a "camo" effect.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, when I took the photo outside today - I kinda thought to myself that the frame sorta matches the Sig combat series


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, when I took the photo outside today - I kinda thought to myself that the frame sorta matches the Sig combat series


Something tells me I think we have a gun fetish.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> Something tells me I think we have a gun fetish.


Hell, u have n idea.. You would be amazed if I told you how many different guns I have owned.


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

How is the trigger compared to a 92 with the D Spring?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

zogger said:


> How is the trigger compared to a 92 with the D Spring?


It comes with the D spring already installed - so, the trigger is already lighter. And, the DA is smoother than my Wilson Brig or other 92s. You can feel a small rougha rea 1/2 way thru the DA pull on all my other 92's. Not on this one. It really doesn't make MUCH difference on the DA (the smoothness), but if you look for it you can tell.


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

Txs! My 92 also had the same rough area until I put the D spring, WC short trigger, and the WC trigger spring. Nowit is smooth as silk.

Glad to hear your M9A3 is perfect right out of the box.


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

That is one SEXY handgun!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This target is from yesterday - 17 rounds at 7 yards. Considering I don't have the steadiest hands - I thought it was pretty good:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice looking gun. It's been a very long time since I've looked at and held a new(er) Beretta.......of any kind. Haven't been keeping up with the changes either. I just don't see myself buying all that many more firearms if any, in the future. 

Anyways, congrats on the purchase, enjoy, and stay safe.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear ya...

But, I see myself maybe getting one more of these in the future


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

Beautiful pistol and you are fortunate to have snagged one as they seem near impossible to find.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mag318 said:


> Beautiful pistol and you are fortunate to have snagged one as they seem near impossible to find.


Yes, I was lucky. A Beretta rep on another forum said that the move from MD to TN is holding up production on many Berettas right now. He said that they made a ton of M9A3 slides before the move, and that we should see some more M9A3s on the market soon....


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

you ar e building some great collection Shipwreck. wanna be my friend? LOL


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

boatdoc173 said:


> you ar e building some great collection Shipwreck. wanna be my friend? LOL


Sure, stop by with pizza


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm really wanting a 2nd one of these, personally.


----------

